# Angeln in Giethoorn Steenwijk



## ^^Christoph^^ (27. April 2009)

Hallo #h, ich wollte fragen ob von euch da jemand schonmal in Giethoorn Steenwijk angeln war. 

Also als ich noch jünger war ^^ nun 22^^hatten meine Eltern dort eine Pazelle auf dem Campingplatz  Kroek. Das  ist aber 8 Jahre her und die Gesetze ändern sich ja.


Und zwar wollte ich mir und meiner Freundin die große Jahreskarte für die Niederlande kaufen damit man schön in Ruhe an der Mass etc. mal angeln fahren kann. Und im Juni wollte ich mal nach Giethoorn, dort zwei - drei Tage angeln. Und zwar habe ich wohl schon gehört dass es an verschiedenen Grachten dort verboten sein soll und andere sagen es sei nicht verboten in  Giethoorn Nachtangeln zu gehen...  Deshalb wollte ich mich bevor ich da noch Ärger bekomme mal richtig informieren ob man dort Nachtangeln darf#c​
Vieleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der auch da schon öfters in Giethorn und an den Seen dort war und mir sagen kann wo man es darf oder nicht. 

Ich danke allen Antworten schon mal vorab 
MfG Christoph


----------



## powermike1977 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Giethoorn Steenwijk*

moinsen!
na dann mal viel spass hier und in nl. gibt ne menge infos unter www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/ 

ansonsten immer mal vor ort im laden checken.

gruss,
mike


----------



## °°Daniel°° (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Giethoorn Steenwijk*

Guck mal an wer da ist:vik::vik::vik::vik:#h#h#h#hdenn kenn ich doch....


----------



## ^^Christoph^^ (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Giethoorn Steenwijk*

Na auch hier |wavey:


----------



## powermike1977 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Giethoorn Steenwijk*

seid ihr zusammen?


----------



## ^^Christoph^^ (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Giethoorn Steenwijk*

Gute Freund der Familie er geht immer mit mir und meiner Frau Angeln 
Schön schön Daniel lad mal deine Bilder hoch :m


----------

